# Airbag Flashing



## 94altimase (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi everyone i need some help. I have a 94 atlima se and i just recently noticed that the airbag light keeps on flashing. i know that they had recall on these cars with the airbags but i'm not sure if i'm still able to take it in for it. does anyone know what this means flashing light means? and how can i fix it?


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

The dealership near me said it blinks to say it is working. My light goes on for a few seconds then off for a few seconds. Is that what yours is doing?


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

A flashing airbag light means something is wrong with the airbag system. The airbag recall is something else.


----------



## 94altimase (Sep 3, 2005)

ok cause mines always stays on i could be driving for an hour and the light will keep on blinking. i may go ahead and take it into the dealership and see what they say the problem is.


----------



## 3Nissmo's (Sep 9, 2005)

My 97 does the same ting , and wen i hooked it up 2 da computer it gave a code 4 the airbag module thats under the center console. and my mecanick says it a very common problem with altimas


----------



## Reighvin (Jul 24, 2005)

There is a way to reset the airbag, which will stop the flashing if the only problem is it needs reseting, and there isn't an actual problem with the system. I am posting this from memory, so I might not be 100% correct, but if you do a search, you might be able to dig it up.


Open the car door
Get in the car
Shut the car door
place the key in the ignition
turn the car to ON, but don't start
Open the door
Reach down and press the door switch 7 times
Start the car



From the time you turn the car on, till you start the car, you have 5 seconds. This DID work for me, but I'm not perfects sure this is the exact procedure. Look around and you might find I am wrong.


----------



## 3Nissmo's (Sep 9, 2005)

it's not that simple, Cuz i tried that with mine and it doesnt work


----------



## SC_tbfd (Jul 19, 2004)

3Nissmo's said:


> it's not that simple, Cuz i tried that with mine and it doesnt work


I can't remember the exact sequence either but it seems that the above suggestion is very close. 

My '94 atly was in an accident and the airbags deployed. at that time it was legal here to install used airbags and a used control module. (out of a mercury villager of all things. i was shocked but it came from a very reliable source) 
after the used parts were installed the airgbag light would always flash. the above method reset the error code and the light went off. Of course I have no idea if my airbag will actually go off in an accident  I assume that if you really have a problem the light will come back on.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

3Nissmo's said:


> My 97 does the same ting , and wen i hooked it up 2 da computer it gave a code 4 the airbag module thats under the center console. and my mecanick says it a very common problem with altimas


BS. The airbag light is in route with a lot of other systems in the car like the brake lights. I know for a fact. That means nothing.
Do this bro!
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=95527


----------



## Reighvin (Jul 24, 2005)

That's the one. That's the one I used to reset mine. I actually had to do it twice to get it to work. I used to get a quickly blinking light. The first time I did it, I got a slowly blinking light, and the second time cleared the error.


----------



## nucferr (May 16, 2004)

I believe the "recall" was just for the passanger side air bag deploying with too much force-mainly concern if you have a child or yound adult. No kids so I threw the recall away,


----------

